# fail-safe



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

Με την εξής έννοια:

(adj.) Acting to discontinue a military attack on the occurrence of any of various predetermined conditions.

​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Μπορείς να δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα χρήσης; Ίσως μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι με ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες ή δικλίδες επαναφοράς στο πρότερο καθεστώς ή...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

Στην ταινία δύο κομάντος έχουν βάλει εκρηκτικό μηχανισμό σε μια γέφυρα. Βλέπουν να πλησιάζει το τζιπ του μισητού ναρκωβασιλιά, τον οποίο θέλουν να σκοτώσουν, αλλά μαζί του έχει και την κόρη του. Ο ένας κομάντο λέει στον άλλο:
"Activate the fail-safe!"
Και ο άλλος απαντάει:
"There's no fail-safe."

Μπουμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Πάτα την ασφάλεια.
Δεν έχει ασφάλεια.
Μπουμ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

Αυτό είχα γράψει πριν από 16 χρόνια, αλλά τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, μου φάνηκε ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιος όρος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Πάντως, ο συγκεκριμένος ορισμός στο #1, ο δεύτερος από τρεις ορισμούς που έχει το _American Heritage_, δεν είναι ο πιο συνηθισμένος και οπωσδήποτε δεν ταιριάζει στο παράδειγμα. Να πάρουμε καλύτερα τον συνηθισμένο ορισμό (τον πρώτο):

Capable of compensating automatically and safely for a failure, as of a mechanism or power source.

Νομίζω κι εγώ ότι σκέτο «ασφάλεια» θα το πεις (όχι «ασφάλεια έναντι αποτυχίας»).

(Δεκτό το «ασφάλεια έναντι βλάβης».)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 24, 2011)

Δικλείδα ασφαλείας;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Δικλείδα ασφαλείας;


Δικλίδα.
Safety valve?


----------



## panadeli (Nov 24, 2011)

I stand corrected.

Ναι, ok. 
Αλλά δεν έχει και άλλες χρήσεις;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Ναι, νομίζω μεταφορικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι το _fail-safe_ (ουσ.) ή _fail-safe mechanism / procedure_ είναι ίδια με τη μεταφορική χρήση της _δικλίδας ασφαλείας_.

a system or plan that comes into operation in the event of something going wrong or that is in place to prevent such an occurrence: _stewards positioned around the track as a fail-safe._ (ODE)


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 24, 2011)

Ο "μηχανισμός απενεργοποίησης" δεν θα είχε κάποια χρησιμότητα στην περίπτωσή μας;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, ο συγκεκριμένος ορισμός στο #1, ο δεύτερος από τρεις ορισμούς που έχει το _American Heritage_, δεν είναι ο πιο συνηθισμένος και οπωσδήποτε δεν ταιριάζει στο παράδειγμα.


Ο λόγος που προτίμησα τον δεύτερο ορισμό είναι επειδή οι δύο κομάντος είναι πρώην στρατιωτικοί και είναι πιθανό να χρησιμοποιούν ορολογία που έχουν μάθει στον στρατό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Μάλλον ο ορισμός πρέπει να αναφέρεται σε επίθεση με πυρηνικά όπλα, όπου καλό είναι να έχεις διαδικασία διακοπής της επίθεσης, να μην την πάθεις όπως στο _S.O.S. Πεντάγωνο Καλεί Μόσχα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Fail-Safe (ταινία 1964, στα ελληνικά ως _Συναγερμός θανάτου_...).


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Α γεια σου.

When _Fail-Safe_ opened, it garnered excellent reviews, but its box-office performance was poor. Its failure rested with the similarity between it and _Dr. Strangelove_, which appeared in theaters first.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fail-Safe_(1964_film)

Και γλαφυρές λεπτομέρειες εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Strangelove#Fail-Safe


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όχι «ασφάλεια έναντι αποτυχίας» — δεκτό το «ασφάλεια έναντι βλάβης».


«Αστοχίας» είναι η λέξη που ψάχνεις (και που χρησιμοποιείται για την απόδοση του _fail-safe_) — «αστοχίας». :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Είδα στην teleterm το «ασφάλεια έναντι αποτυχίας» και θεώρησα ότι η _αποτυχία_ δεν είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Αλλά και η _αστοχία_ δεν με συγκινεί. Για το _breakdown_ και το _malfunction_ τι πρόβλημα έχει η _βλάβη_;

*fail-safe*
causing a piece of machinery to revert to a safe condition in the event of a breakdown or malfunction: _a forklift truck with a fail-safe device_.
(ODE)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αλλά και η _αστοχία_ δεν με συγκινεί.


Κακώς δεν σε συγκινεί. Θα σε πάρω wingmate σε μηχανολογικά περιβάλλοντα μέχρι να συγκινηθείς. Δεν θα πάρει πολύ.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 24, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Fail-Safe (ταινία 1964, στα ελληνικά ως _Συναγερμός θανάτου_...).



Δεν έχω δει την ορίτζιναλ, αλλά έχω δει το ριμέικ του 2000, το οποίο μου είχε φανεί πολύ καλό. Γυρισμένο σε στυλ ασπρόμαυρης τηλεταινίας, κάτι που εντείνει το κλειστοφοβικό της κλίμα, και με ορισμένες συγκλονιστικές σκηνές, ιδίως στο τέλος.
(χωρίς βέβαια το μαύρο χιούμορ που απογειώνει την ταινία του Κιούμπρικ)


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Κακώς δεν σε συγκινεί. Θα σε πάρω wingmate σε μηχανολογικά περιβάλλοντα μέχρι να συγκινηθείς. Δεν θα πάρει πολύ.


Τι να σου κάνω που, εκτός από δυσσυγκίνητος, είμαι και δυσκίνητος.
:)


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

Για τη δικλείδα, ασφαλείας ή όχι, πάμε εκεί.

Για τον Στρέιντζλαβ εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Κακώς δεν σε συγκινεί. Θα σε πάρω wingmate σε μηχανολογικά περιβάλλοντα μέχρι να συγκινηθείς. Δεν θα πάρει πολύ.


Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ. Η αστοχία (υλικού) είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη απόδοση για το fail.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2011)

Να πω κι εγώ ότι κάποια πράγματα αστοχούν και κάποια άλλα χαλάνε.
Και να πάω να κοιμηθώ πριν αρχίσω τις αστοχίες...


----------

